# Safe woods and finishes for childrens toys



## mcsquared (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello,

This is my first post to the lumberjocks forum. So here goes:

A couple of my friends are expecting new babies this year around Christmas time. I was hoping to create some kind of Christmas present for the children. I am not accomplished enough to build a crib, changing table, or college fund. But I thought I could could make a set of handmade alphabet blocks. My idea was to get some 2"x2" turning blanks and cut them into 2" cubes. Then get a contrasting wood and use a scrollsaw and some kind of template system to carve out the letters and then slide them thin and then inlay them into the blocks. I would probably only put letters on two sides of the block.

My question(s) is/are: First of all, is this an insane amount of work? 104+ inlays over the next two months won't be unreasonable will it? I'll probably get really good after about 80 or so 
secondly, what type of wood woudl you recommend. I assume there are some that might be harmful to children. 
I was thinking about maple blocks with walnut letters.
Same question for finishes. I obviously want these to be safe for little kids to chew on/play with.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## wmodavis (Aug 28, 2007)

The amount of work is a rather personal thing and depends mostly on you.

All finishes are child safe if allowed to fully cure. It's the solvents etc which are potentially toxic and they are not present when finish is fully cured.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

This was posted a while back. If I can figure out how to attach it.
- JJ

http://static.zooomr.com/images/6168780_29fe2241d7_m.jpg


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not too sure that one worked. If it's too small and you can't enlarge it enough to read it, let me know, I'll try something else.
-JJ


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

all finishes are safe when cured. once cured none of them will disolve in your body. the only one that will is shellac and its food safe

ever wonder why m&m's melt in your mouth not in your hand 

but you want a good film finish something that will protect the wood so i would go with shellac.

also remember to round over those edges good


----------



## mcsquared (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks. I guess deep down I suspected that once cured whatever finish I used would be fine. Just wanted to do my due diligence before these things started going in the mouths of little ones.

Juniorjock-I couldn't read what you posted. If you could try again I would appreciate it.

Thanks again everybody.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

mcsquared, PM me your email address and I'll send it to you as an attchment. I think that would be the best way.
-JJ


----------



## cmaeda (Sep 1, 2008)

Its' easier to just get some carving gouges and use them to cut out the letters. As someone with a baby daughter, I know with her, she likes things with texture.
As for a finish, I use shellac on all her toys and on her dishes and spoons (all wood!), I use a special finish. I mix about 5 parts coconut oil with 1 part beeswax. I just rub it in.
You can also use milk paint to finish it and top coat it with shellac. 
One thing I learned is that babies like color although milk paint is a bit expensive compared with normal paint.


----------

